

No Brakes: Risk and the adolescent brain - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/id/2243435/

======
tokenadult
"There are powerful forces--such as the brain's reaction to the presence of
peers as a potent prompt and reward for sensation-seeking--that can move an
adolescent to select risky behavior as the 'right' choice. Urging kids to
'Just Say No' to drugs, for instance, has been ineffective because it misses
key factors leading to drug use."

